# Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Riker-Darsteller deutet weitere TNG-Rückkehrer an



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Riker-Darsteller deutet weitere TNG-Rückkehrer an*

						Jonathan Frakes, der bei Star Trek: Picard bereits Regie geführt hat und als William T. Riker zu sehen war, hat auf Twitter weitere Rückkehrer aus The Next Generation für Season 2 angedeutet. Der eigentliche Post sagt für sich genommen wenig aus, ergänzt jedoch eine Reihe weiterer Andeutungen. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard Staffel 2: Riker-Darsteller deutet weitere TNG-Rückkehrer an*


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2021)

Cool!  Ich freue mich!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. März 2021)

Es wäre schon toll wenn noch mehr alte bekannte auftauchen würden.
Bei LeVar Burton könnte ich mir aber auch vorstellen das er Regie führt, denn das hat er schon öfter gemacht, bei den Bossen wird er deswegen wohl recht beliebt sein, weil er stolz darauf ist das er die Drehzeit und das Budget nicht überspannt.
Wie dem auch sei, mich würde es auch freuen wenn sie mehr Rollen aus andere StarTrek Serien bringen, aus Voyager und DS9, die würden gut hineinpassen.
Verdammt noch eins, ich will den Doktor aus Voyager wiedersehen, oder Guinan, und und und


----------



## sfc (3. März 2021)

Wie sie die beiden wohl verunstalten? Icheb totgefoltert, Seven eine Mörderin, Riker und Troi gebrochene Hinterwäldler, Picard als Büßer, der (stellvertretend für den weißen Mann?) ständig einen draufkriegt für Dinge, die er gar nicht verbrochen hat ... 

Ich nehme an, dass Geordi jetzt wie diese Raffi ein Drogenwrack ist. Da die Menschheit in Picard wieder ihren niedersten Instinkten erlegen ist, müsste Q sie ja jetzt eigentlich vor Gericht stellen und dazu verurteilen, nie wieder ihr Sonnensystem zu verlassen.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. März 2021)

Ich denke ja, dass wir eher bekannte Gesichter in The Orville sehen werden. Den angesprochenen Doktor sahen wir dort jedenfalls schon...

Die Nolstagie trägt Star Trek Picard massivst. Die älteren versiffen langsam in Nostalgie und trauern den "guten alten Zeiten" nach und die jüngeren sappen danach eben weiter zu Vikings oder dem 15. Walking Dead-Spinoff und lassen sich dort berieseln...

Echtes Star Trek Feeling bekommt man "leider" nur bei The Orville, und Lower Decks kann sich auch nur wirklich in das Star Trek Universum einbauen, weil die Lacher im Vordergrund stehen sollen.

Modernes 2020er-Star Trek muss eigentlich sein wie Majority Rule in The Orville. Eine Gesellschaft basierend auf Like- und Dislike-Buttons? DAS ist Star Trek im Jahr 2020. Steht halt nicht Star Trek drauf...


----------



## Nuallan (3. März 2021)

War von Anfang an klar das John de Lancie sich irgendwann seinen Paycheck abholt. Schade das die nächste Kultfigur zu Grabe getragen wird, in dieser Kurtzman-Ausgeburt einer Serie, die genau wie Discovery den Namen Star Trek nicht verdient hat.


sfc schrieb:


> Wie sie die beiden wohl verunstalten? Icheb totgefoltert, Seven eine Mörderin, Riker und Troi gebrochene Hinterwäldler, Picard als Büßer, der (stellvertretend für den weißen Mann?) ständig einen draufkriegt für Dinge, die er gar nicht verbrochen hat ...
> 
> Ich nehme an, dass Geordi jetzt wie diese Raffi ein Drogenwrack ist. Da die Menschheit in Picard wieder ihren niedersten Instinkten erlegen ist, müsste Q sie ja jetzt eigentlich vor Gericht stellen und dazu verurteilen, nie wieder ihr Sonnensystem zu verlassen.


Q wird als schwarze, lesbische Frau auftauchen, sich nur via "Unfall" in John De Lancie verwandeln und aus allen 10 Fingern Laserstrahlen verschießen, mit denen die ganzen Borgs aufgelöst werden die Picard spawnt, denn es stellt sich plötzlich raus das er die ganze Zeit der Borg-König war und ein Foltercamp der Föderation geleitet hat. 

Davor und danach wird irgendwer rumheulen, ein paar Köpfe rollen, und dann explodieren 42 Sonnensysteme. Warum? Egal. Und das ist nur die erste Folge der zweiten Staffel..


----------



## Ripcord (3. März 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Verdammt noch eins, ich will den Doktor aus Voyager wiedersehen



Dem schließe ich mich an. Das MHN ist zudem optisch kaum gealtert.

Aber wäre es nicht geil, wenn er als Richard Woolsey mit Shepard, Rodney McKay und Ronon wiederkehrt um in einer anderen Dimension gemeinsam mit Picard & Friends gegen die unbekannte Rassie aus der Folge "Die Daedalus Variationen" zu kämpfen?

Wäre dann eine Art Crossplay zwischen Amazon und MGM 😁


----------



## Dynamitarde (3. März 2021)

Ich will Grogu in *Star Trek Picard sehen!  *


----------



## MTMnet (3. März 2021)

müssen die nicht immer alle am Ende der Staffel sterben um Platz für weitere "alte Freunde" zu generieren...


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2021)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Nolstagie trägt Star Trek Picard massivst. Die älteren versiffen langsam in Nostalgie und trauern den "guten alten Zeiten" nach und die jüngeren sappen danach eben weiter zu Vikings oder dem 15. Walking Dead-Spinoff und lassen sich dort berieseln...


Was denn jetzt? Die meisten die rummeckern, sind doch die, die bemängeln das "Picard" (oder auch Discovery) nicht ihrer Linie treu geblieben sind. Und zwar so wie man es von früher kennt.
Das gleiche gilt für die JJ Abrams Filme.
Ich gehöre schon zu den älteren Semestern und mag gerne "versiffte" Nostalgie. Aber bin auch offen für Neues.
Das einzige was bei "Picard" Nostalgie ist das sind bekannte Gesichter.
Das Erzählkonzept und der Aufbau der Serie hat nichts mehr mit TNG zu tun. Aber ich komme da drauf klar.


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. März 2021)

Schade, dass die Serie von Idioten geschrieben wird und daher kompletter Müll ist!


----------



## Rollora (3. März 2021)

MTMnet schrieb:


> müssen die nicht immer alle am Ende der Staffel sterben um Platz für weitere "alte Freunde" zu generieren...


Nein, ich würde hoffen, dass in Staffel 5 alle anderen, nur nicht die alten TNG Leute gestorben sind und die dann nochmal 1 Staffel lang gemeinsam durchs Weltall düsen. Würde ich umgehend schauen.


----------



## P2063 (4. März 2021)

ich hoffe nur, dass auch alle sinnvoll in die Story eingearbeitet werden und nicht bloß irgendwelche fanservice-auftritte hinlegen müssen


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. März 2021)

P2063 schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur, dass auch alle sinnvoll in die Story eingearbeitet werden und nicht bloß irgendwelche fanservice-auftritte hinlegen müssen



Die ganze Serie ist eine einzige, fehlgeschlagene Fan-Service-Veranstaltung. Mehr hat sie doch nicht zu bieten. Story? Hahahaha! Zur Hälfte Mass Effect, der Rest "Picard bemitleidet sich und alle anderen dürfen es ausbaden".


----------

